# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Golden Tetra

## EvolutionZ

went to c328 today and saw this golden tetra. bought 8 of them back and they are schooling well.. anyone know that its a tetra? 
they have bright gold colour body.. due to my lousy camera skill they look less bright in picture..
here is 2 picture of them

----------


## Quixotic

> anyone know that its a tetra?


From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetra



> Tetra are species of small South American freshwater fish, belonging to the family Characidae and to its former subfamily Alestiidae (the "African tetras"). The characidae are distinguished from other fish by the *presence of a small adipose fin* between the dorsal fin and caudal fin.


So did you see an adipose fin?  :Wink: 

These are _Hemigrammus rodwayi_, but you might find them being referred to as _H. armstrongi_ as well, which is actually a synonym.

Ever wondered how they get the golden/platinum sheen? They are vunerable to infection of parasites, which causes guanine, that gives them the gold/platinum colour, to be exuded on their scales.

----------


## EvolutionZ

hmm... so they are easier to get illness compared to other fishes? looks like i have to take a close look of them.. maybe yesterday when they are introduced into my tank, they are scared and stressed, so they schools.. but today they started to swim around as the 8 are the only fishes in my tank.. thinking of getting 4 more making it 12 and get another cheap apisto as "predator" in the tank to have them school well..

----------


## Quixotic

No, just certain parasite in the wild, not in the aquarium as the parasite requires an intermediate host for it to survive.

Which is why, it is said that they will lose the gold colour in future as they need not produce the guanine anymore due to the absence of the parasite in the aquarium.

And that the offspring of _H. rodwayi_ in the aquarium do not look like the parents, without the golden/platinum sheen, is due to the absence of the parasite in the aquarium.

----------


## EvolutionZ

oh... still thinking of getting more... if happy to see that the parasites are not found in aquarium.. but sad to hear that they will lose the gold colour soon :Opps:   :Sad:

----------


## chingkt

I bought 10 recently too from Pasir Ris fish farm. They look very nice especially with green moss around ... If not wrong, not that cheap too.

----------


## NeurogenX

Golden tetras are simply irresistible. I have about 6 of them in my 2 feet planted tank.

----------


## knight

Hi there, 
Can anyone advice me where can I find 'Golden Tetra'?

Thanks
Knight

----------


## hwchoy

> No, just certain parasite in the wild, not in the aquarium as the parasite requires an intermediate host for it to survive.
> 
> Which is why, it is said that they will lose the gold colour in future as they need not produce the guanine anymore due to the absence of the parasite in the aquarium.
> 
> And that the offspring of _H. rodwayi_ in the aquarium do not look like the parents, without the golden/platinum sheen, is due to the absence of the parasite in the aquarium.



wow I didn't know that  :Surprised: 

which brings me to this point. clearly someone is creating these "golden tetra" for the aquarium trade, to make people like you guys happy. I can't really speak for the fish but I imagine it must be uncomfortable for the fish to be dosed with parasite so that they will produce this "golden" coating.

As they say, if the buying stops, the "creating of parasitic tetra" will stop too. why not consider any one of the tens and hundreds of other naturally beautiful tetra, rather than support a trade that creates "beauty" by purposely introducing parasites onto these fishes?

----------


## gid

I just bought 6 from c328. They look more silver than golden, i Kenna cheated?

But I still bought it cos the silver sheen is damn nice, and they seem to b the smallest tetras around. I needed something small tt won't eat my shrimp.

----------


## k3nlim

actually it's slightly slivery and with a green line along the body. Mine used to be bullet shape and totally sliver, but lost the shape and silver sheen when it matures. It will grow to the same size as ember tetras.

----------

